# Which Kydex holster



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I am going to order a holster for my XD9 service for CCw and maybe IDPA too. I am looking at 4 right now. Any opinions or experiences with any would be appreciated, thanks.

Comp-Tac : Products
Sidearmor: Kydex® Holsters, Shotgun Equipment, Rifle Equipment and firearms accessories
In the Waistband IWB (IDPA APPROVED) :: Inside Waist Band :: Holsters :: Blade-Tech Industries
Hidden Asset - Inside the Waist Holster

These are the ones I am looking at. I think I am leaning towards the Comp-Tac Infidel right now.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I think the two things you want it for could not be more different. You’re not going to find a holster that is good both as a good CCW holster is going to hold the frame in tight and any good IDPA holster is going to hold it out. That said if I were you I would spend the money on a good CCW holster and then drop 20 bucks on a nice uncle mikes paddle holster for IDPA. That’s what I do for every gun.

As far as a good CCW holster... I have said this a million times but it’s the truth; there are two holsters that I will have for every gun I own, the Galco Fletch and the Crossbreed Supertuck. I love the Supertuck for my XD service it is the best IWB in my opinion and I am sure you will like it to.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I just sold my Super Tuck today and will be shipping it out. It just is not for me. I just got my CCW and wore it around the house and out a few times but I found it uncomfortable when sitting, even after doing some modifications. I just got a Kahr CW9 for my primary carry gun. I just want something so I can carry my XD sometimes.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

for IWB carry I like either the MTAC or Gurkha Holster from Comp-Tac. I find the Gurkha generally doesn't rub your leg like the MTAC would, but there's less leather "padding" there as well.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My Blackhawk Serpa feels great! I'd look into it.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw an advertisement in FRONT SIGHT magazine (USPSA competition shooting) for this company: http://mle-shootingsports.com/Holst....html?osCsid=e2b11024f3a96c00cc88e6fedf955c09. I ordered a TKW for my XD and sold my Blade-Tech. The belt loop is different than Blade-Tech, as are the mag holders loops. Just another company for you to check out. His service (Mike) was A+ and he answers the phone.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Comp_Tac infidel and a Blade tec, IWB. Both are excellent quality & you cant go wrong w/ either.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Blackhawk SERPA for my Glock 19 and love it. It was recommended to me by the dealer who sold me the Glock over more expensive leather ones. He is retired SWAT member and trainer and it is the holster he personally uses. I am in charge of security for our church and it conceals very well under my jacket, but I also have also used it for everyday carry under an untucked shirt.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I ordered the Blade-Tech today along with a J hook clip so I can switch them around if I want. I picked this one because it had the least amount of holster. Not too many corners to stick out or into me. The price is good and the gy I talked to was really nice. Good service.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Good choice & you will not be disappointed.


----------

